# Freezing conditions to last into spring offer fulltimers a electric hook up



## harrow (Feb 23, 2018)

Freezing conditions to last into spring.

Freezing conditions to last into spring - Met Office

23 February 2018

Conditions over the weekend and into the early part of next week will become increasingly cold, possibly exceptionally cold.

A Yellow National Severe Weather Warning for snow is in force for parts of eastern and southeast England from 4pm on Monday and through Tuesday. Snow showers are expected to develop widely, with some locations likely to see accumulations of 5 to 10 cm. Although other sites may see less frequent showers leading to much smaller accumulations up to 2 cm.

The very cold conditions, which are likely to be the coldest spell of weather for several years, are likely to remain in place for the remainder of next week. The cold easterly wind will persist bringing a significant wind chill  which will make it feel several degrees colder than thermometers indicate. Even without the wind chill some locations will struggle to get above 0 °C by day, with night-time temperatures ranging down to -8 °C quite widely.

Paul Gundersen, a Met Office Chief Forecaster, said: “Parts of southern England and Wales are likely to the coldest spell of weather for several years. Many places will be dry, but snow showers are expected to develop from Monday. There is the potential for some disruptive snowfall on Monday evening and through Tuesday. The regions most at risk of disruptive snow are parts of southeast England and East Anglia, although parts of northern England and eastern Scotland are also at risk. Transport disruption is likely in areas with significant snowfall.

“With such low temperatures, snowfall is likely to be powdery, bringing the risk of drifting in the strong easterly winds. However, the majority of the air is so dry that hoar frost and ice will be less likely to form.”

Although the cold spell is forecast to remain in place for some time, there is a large uncertainty in the potential for further snowfall.

Thursday is the first day of meteorological spring, but the high pressure over Scandinavia bringing the cold easterly flow is expected to remain in place for several days and there are signs that the cold spell in the UK is likely to last well into next week and perhaps into the following week.

The Met Office is working with partners in road, rail and air transport to help minimize the impacts on the public.

Dr Thomas Waite, of Public Health England’s Extreme Events team, said: “With the days feeling a little longer and lighter it can be easy to forget that cold weather can still kill.

“Over 65s, those with conditions like heart and lung diseases and young children, are all at particular risk in cold weather as their bodies struggle to cope when temperatures fall. So before it gets cold check on friends, family and neighbours, who may be at risk and make sure they’re heating homes to at least 18C, see if they need any particular help or just someone to talk to and keep an eye on the Met Office’s forecasts and warnings. Remember keeping warm will help keep you well.”

:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## tadpole58 (Feb 23, 2018)

and with perfect timing our boiler at home has packed in. Parts to fix it won't arrive till next week. We are going off in the van - it will be much warmer than the house!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2018)

I’ve just stocked The Nest up with Food, Coal & Wood, Got 3/4s a Main tank of Water & arrived at a park up I can use for a week by invitation (Just got some Chainsaw work to do) So 
BRING IT ON
I say !,,,

I will build my Snow Zombie Army & exact Destruction on the World WOO HOOO HOOO HOO HAAA HAA !

 OOOOoo fuuu,, Sorry must of had a sugar rush !,,


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> Freezing conditions to last into spring.
> 
> Freezing conditions to last into spring - Met Office
> 
> ...


.   BRING IT ON  we are well hard oooop north .


----------



## harrow (Feb 23, 2018)

Some people are reporting panic buying in the supermarkets,

or are people just being sensible ?


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> Some people are reporting panic buying in the supermarkets,
> 
> or are people just being sensible ?
> 
> View attachment 61343View attachment 61343View attachment 61343


. Yep if you own a supermarket .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 23, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> .   BRING IT ON  we are well hard oooop north .



You got it right ! I’m off to the Pennines in the morning. Full gas, diesel, water and loads of grub. Will park up at Cow Green and worst case scenario if I get snowed in I will leave the van and walk to the pub at Langdon Beck and spend a night or two there.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 23, 2018)

tadpole58 said:


> and with perfect timing our boiler at home has packed in. Parts to fix it won't arrive till next week. We are going off in the van - it will be much warmer than the house!


Hope you're home pipes don't burst.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 23, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Hope you're home pipes burst.


I hope they *don't *


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Now known as the ,,Beast from the east,,


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 23, 2018)

Walking here and it's freezing. So I've stopped in a pub to warm up lol.

I'm in the van tonight, on my own. It is definitely warmer when the other two are with me...


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 23, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Hope you're home pipes don't burst.


don't forget to turn off the water.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 23, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Hope you're home pipes burst.



I think you've missed out a comma. :lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## harrow (Feb 23, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Hope you're home pipes burst.



Do you know running water through a pipe, even at a trickle, helps prevent the pipe from freezing ?

:dance:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hardly seems appropriate to complain about the rain here in Lanzarote today,at least it's 18°.Stay safe everybody.


----------



## carol (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh dear, I'm going to miss it! :banana:


----------



## Asterix (Feb 23, 2018)

My cab heater just packed up an hour ago,brilliant timing.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 23, 2018)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> I think you've missed out a comma. :lol-061::lol-061:


. Ups missed out ,don't,,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2018)

Asterix said:


> My cab heater just packed up an hour ago,brilliant timing.



Oh NO !,,

Have you got any heater at all Asterix ?.

(Are you in Sussex?, Or am I thinking of someone else!)


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 23, 2018)

tadpole58 said:


> and with perfect timing our boiler at home has packed in. Parts to fix it won't arrive till next week. We are going off in the van - it will be much warmer than the house!



Turn OFF the water at the main and drain down the pipework, it is in danger of freezing and you insurance company WOULD NOT  like you very much if it  freezes and then thaws flooding the place and you aer not there but off in the van.   minus 6-8 will soon drop a house to  0 with no heating at all.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2018)

tadpole58 said:


> and with perfect timing our boiler at home has packed in. Parts to fix it won't arrive till next week. We are going off in the van - it will be much warmer than the house!



Make sure the heating sys has a good mix of antifreeze in it,25% is good and it stops corosion,drain the main water tank down in loft.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> Do you know running water through a pipe, even at a trickle, helps prevent the pipe from freezing ?
> 
> :dance:



Yes so thats why i run to the loo a lot.:lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Feb 23, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Yes so thats why i run to the loo a lot.:lol-053:



Is that why they call it 'having a leak'?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2018)

On Tuesday the dog and I are leaving the soft south coast for a couple of weeks in Northumberland and the Borders and the grin on my wife's face gets wider by the hour.


----------



## harrow (Feb 24, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> On Tuesday the dog and I are leaving the soft south coast for a couple of weeks in Northumberland and the Borders and the grin on my wife's face gets wider by the hour.


Stay in Portsmouth, I know you don't get snow and ice.

Wednesday, Thursday and Friday are really looking cold, keep warm at home.

Take your dog for walks on the beach instead  :dog:


----------



## maingate (Feb 24, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> On Tuesday the dog and I are leaving the soft south coast for a couple of weeks in Northumberland and the Borders and the grin on my wife's face gets wider by the hour.



I hope you relise how cold it gets up here when the wind comes off the North Sea. Snow is very likely under those conditions in Winter. When I was born in mid April 1947, the snowdrifts were up to the bedroom windows in my street. :scared:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2018)

maingate said:


> I hope you relise how cold it gets up here when the wind comes off the North Sea. Snow is very likely under those conditions in Winter. When I was born in mid April 1947, the snowdrifts were up to the bedroom windows in my street. :scared:



Thank you for your kind concern, but I was born and lived in South Shields for 18 years before spending 10 years in Oldham. The question is how thin my blood has got after 30 odd years on in the south.
I don't often get permission to go off by myself and I'm b*ggered if I'm going to miss out.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2018)

Went out this morning to workshop,after 15 min i came in with feet like ice:scared:the woodwork job i was doing can be sorted in warmer weather,it is blowing a cool north east wind which makes it feel colder than normal for this time of year.


----------



## winks (Feb 24, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Now known as the ,,Beast from the east,,



Bit harsh on Roaminrog isn't it?

Cheers

H


----------



## Asterix (Feb 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oh NO !,,
> 
> Have you got any heater at all Asterix ?.
> 
> (Are you in Sussex?, Or am I thinking of someone else!)



No,I don't use any heating,if it gets really bad I snuggle up to a hot water bottle and  I'm in Kent.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 24, 2018)

just my luck......freezeing weather forcast so my hall heater packs in.

been on phone nearly all morning trying to get hold of gas engineer.....finally managed to contact one......who said he would call Monday.........im not holding my breath, however, it would be wonderful if he keeps to his word......fingers crossed......

my hall heater keeps the upstairs and the core of the house warm........so it looks as tho I will be shuffling around with a hot water bottle up me jumper for a while............huh

just hope it can be fixed.....so I don't have to buy a new one....


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2018)

Well it looks like a fun 5 weeks in Scotland lol anyone know what the temp is when my gas stops working


----------



## harrow (Feb 24, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> just my luck......freezeing weather forcast so my hall heater packs in.
> 
> been on phone nearly all morning trying to get hold of gas engineer.....finally managed to contact one......who said he would call Monday.........im not holding my breath, however, it would be wonderful if he keeps to his word......fingers crossed......
> 
> ...


I have a couple of brand new calor gas heaters packed away for those sort of occasions, full gas bottles in the garage, they need no electricity so can be used off grid so to speak,

Yes they cause condensation but better than being freezing cold.

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## harrow (Feb 24, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Well it looks like a fun 5 weeks in Scotland lol anyone know what the temp is when my gas stops working



I think about 5c for butane gas, but tanks inside the bus would be kept warmer, at least I hope its 5c inside !


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> just my luck......freezeing weather forcast so my hall heater packs in.
> 
> been on phone nearly all morning trying to get hold of gas engineer.....finally managed to contact one......who said he would call Monday.........im not holding my breath, however, it would be wonderful if he keeps to his word......fingers crossed......
> 
> ...



How can one rad pack in.


----------



## harrow (Feb 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> How can one rad pack in.



I guess its one of these sort of things  Valor Brazilia F8S wall heater natural gas Oak | Wolseley


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> I guess its one of these sort of things  Valor Brazilia F8S wall heater natural gas Oak | Wolseley



There dangerous and cause damp,last saw them here as a child,better to have rads run on a boiler with a wall stat to keep at 21c.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> How can one rad pack in.



Have they tried bleeding it  , it sounds like an air lock..  one rad not working???????????   got to be air or the header tank empty.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> I guess its one of these sort of things  Valor Brazilia F8S wall heater natural gas Oak | Wolseley



I wouldn't  use one of those it will cause condensation everywhere AND have you seen  the PRICE OF CALOR recently.  Damp house and bankrupt as well ...Go and get a radiator key and blled the top radiators until they stop hissing.   If it is a  newer type system it might need to be  filled if it has lost pressure.   Go and look on the unversal education system You-Tube ,to see how it is done if you do not know, there is bound to be somebody on there who has put a film on  it.


----------



## harrow (Feb 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> I guess its one of these sort of things  Valor Brazilia F8S wall heater natural gas Oak | Wolseley



These are a balanced flue gas convector wall heater.

http://fireplacemegastore.co.uk/files/Valor Brazilia Install and Owner Guide.pdf

:hammer::hammer::hammer:

:wave:


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow, just looked at that and it looks the same as a heater I took out the kitchen about 18 years ago. It then cost £120 fitted and was about 2 years old when I took it out. If you put fitting in I bet that could be a 300% increase. 

Maybe this is why I became a hoarder, shame I tend to hoard junk though


----------



## harrow (Feb 25, 2018)

It's going to be a cold week, several days it won't rise above zero.

Harrow weather forecast - Met Office

:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## caledonia (Feb 25, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Well it looks like a fun 5 weeks in Scotland lol anyone know what the temp is when my gas stops working &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



I was up at Aviemore earlier this week and at -4 outside my blue gas bottle struggling to cope. If you switch to propane you won't have an issue. I've not got enough room to fit a propane bottle. &#55357;&#56866;
 P.S. seen you heading south on the A9 at Bruar on Thursday. Spotted snoopy on the back of the van.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2018)

Asterix said:


> No,I don't use any heating,if it gets really bad I snuggle up to a hot water bottle and  I'm in Kent.



Yep, I have done the same in years gone by on one of my Boats that the Heating decided to give up at -9C Anchorage N/E ish off the East coast not far from Inverness,,,I miss my Black Lab ‘Charliedog’

Hey stay warm if still in Kent, The white stuff could be on it’s way again !,


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 25, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> How can one rad pack in.




hall heater,,,,,,,small gas baxi brazilla 8000       at bottom of stairs in the hall.....


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 25, 2018)

harrow said:


> I have a couple of brand new calor gas heaters packed away for those sort of occasions, full gas bottles in the garage, they need no electricity so can be used off grid so to speak,
> 
> Yes they cause condensation but better than being freezing cold.
> 
> ...



I did have one of those harrow in the shed complete with gas bottles etc. then last spring I think it was .....sheds were cleared out and guess what went to the tip...yes calor gas heater.....had not used it in years......would not have wanted to use it tho keeping it on overnight.  the hall heater was on 24/7 in winter.......

as the saying goes.......sods law, chuck something out and sure as eggs are eggs.....you will wish you handnt.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 25, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I wouldn't  use one of those it will cause condensation everywhere AND have you seen  the PRICE OF CALOR recently.  Damp house and bankrupt as well ...Go and get a radiator key and blled the top radiators until they stop hissing.   If it is a  newer type system it might need to be  filled if it has lost pressure.   Go and look on the unversal education system You-Tube ,to see how it is done if you do not know, there is bound to be somebody on there who has put a film on  it.



gas heater used natural gas just the same gas which a gas cooker uses in the kitchen....

no damp, no condensation.....SAFE.......this type of heater does NOT run on calor gas......it has an outside flue etc.    ive had no problem with it in all the years of use........left on 24/7 over the winter   and left on low...warms the core of the house..don't like heat in the bedrooms.

ra


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 25, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Wow, just looked at that and it looks the same as a heater I took out the kitchen about 18 years ago. It then cost £120 fitted and was about 2 years old when I took it out. If you put fitting in I bet that could be a 300% increase.
> 
> Maybe this is why I became a hoarder, shame I tend to hoard junk though




hahha.......oh yes...that's about right.......time wise...and cost....the lovely little thing has served me well over the years....never had any bother with it till now...

guess its time is up its been puffing out heat for me since probably the 70s.......so I consider it money well spent  ...I recall having to save up for it for quite a long time........but oh the joy of waking up at 6am getting ready for work with some  WARMTH.....sheer bliss.....lol


----------



## harrow (Feb 25, 2018)

So what is everyone doing about this weeks very cold weather ?


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 25, 2018)

harrow said:


> So what is everyone doing about this weeks very cold weather ?



hibernating....with my best friend (hot water bottle)...woolie clothes, thermals.......and hope for the best..........lol

guess most folk will be well prepared with central heating etc........
problem with my house ....too many draughts......I think there is a lot to be said for solid floors.......

what you doing harrow.....turning up the thermostat....

hope all those out in the vans stay warm...


----------



## saxonrosie (Feb 25, 2018)

We were thinking of Scarborough but maybe the wrong coast for this week,whatever comes shouldn’t stay long.


----------



## harrow (Feb 25, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> hibernating....with my best friend (hot water bottle)...woolie clothes, thermals.......and hope for the best..........lol
> 
> guess most folk will be well prepared with central heating etc........
> problem with my house ....too many draughts......I think there is a lot to be said for solid floors.......
> ...


No we don't put the heating on until about 3 or 4pm, windows open in the morning, no state pension for another 5 years.

:wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 25, 2018)

harrow said:


> No we don't put the heating on until about 3 or 4pm, windows open in the morning, no state pension for another 5 years.
> 
> :wave:



oooerrr,,,no heating till 3 to 4pm.    brrrrrrrr,,,,,you've got to be joking?????

no...couldn't cope with that........do you have one of the modern newer houses which are well insulated and no draughts etc.........


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 25, 2018)

When I were a lad, it got cold in winter and when the frost froze the toilet my dad would relent and get the tall valor paraffin heater  from the shed and stink the place out with yellow flames and smoke burning esso blue or  alladin pink. terrible stinking things but it was all we had apart from a coal fire in the front room.   Thing is that it is still the same house we are in now 60 years later although we do have a form of central heating that transfers my money to the energiy company's account without me feeling much warmer.  18 inch wall soild flint and tall rooms big window and still draughty but not as bad as it was when the second back door had a gap of two inches where it was twisted.   British houses have always been bad and  the continentals knew more about insulation than we ever did.   I cannot understand why people come from all the hot bits of the world to stay here??????????    Mine might be bad but my aunts house in Scotland was the same but  several degrees colder.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 25, 2018)

I remember that smell GWAYGWAY! The house we are in now only had the coal fire when we first moved in 38 years ago and no heating upstairs, now we have full central heating and double glazing the house is about 75/80 yr old and we crank the heating up when it’s cold Malcolm always says we’re getting soft as we get older! Lol


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 25, 2018)

harrow said:


> So what is everyone doing about this weeks very cold weather ?


I am supposed to be having an operation on Wednesday, it has already been rescheduled three times so fingers crossed the snow we are expecting isn't too bad, apart from that we will carry on as normal, I prefer snow and cold to rain


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> So what is everyone doing about this weeks very cold weather ?



Ooooo -5°C outside At 06:30 this morning! But NO FROST !!!. (A cosy 18°C aboard though as the Stove has burned down in anticipation of cleaning it out to move).
The Nest is stocked up with Fuel, Got 6lt of Gas left, The Genny is Full too, Got plenty of Wood & Various Coal treats for ‘Nesty’ the Multifuel Stove, & Last week I done a fairly big Supermarket shop so all well & good here. Although I’m down to a third of a tank of water now, so would welcome LOTS of Snow or dare I suggest even a shower of Rain so I can Fill up, either that or I will have to go to a place I know just a few mile away to fill up before the weather hits.

Hmmmm,,, Might do that today in fact as I’ve also got 2 bags of rubbish I can drop into the Dump on my way through !.

I will think about it over my coffee n Toast in about an hours time, but other than that it’s Zombie business as usual that typically involves lots of Groning & Shuffling about momentarily interrupted by bouts of Feeding.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 26, 2018)

-2 here and we have flakes of snow a day early 

Due at dentist at 9:20 before going to work and was hoping we had today clear. With luck it won’t do anything before tomorrow although the bit that has come has settled.

Hope all goes well with the op tezza and it doesn’t get cancelled again.

This house was built in last quarter of the 1800’s. No central heating just a gas fire. I don’t like it hot but must admit it can get a bit parky am noticing it more as I get older. Van is much better insulated and has eber heating which is mint. Pity I have no gas or I may have hibernated to it for the rest of the week if cold gets bad ha ha


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

*We have some snow coming down* here in north west London and the temperature was -2c an hour ago.

I remember the winters when I was a kid, snow up to the top of your gum boots, you still had to go to school.

Thick fogs.

I have got the bags of cooking salt out ready to put on the path outside the front door.

The problem this week is it's going cold to at least the weekend.

Keep safe.


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I am supposed to be having an operation on Wednesday, it has already been rescheduled three times so fingers crossed the snow we are expecting isn't too bad, apart from that we will carry on as normal, I prefer snow and cold to rain



Good luck, hope you get your operation done, 

I was in hospital January 2017 and the heating was boiling hot, absolutely ridiculous, no wonder the nhs has no money. 

We won't put the heating on until this afternoon.

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 26, 2018)

hope you get your op tezz and that all goes well

gwaygway.....yesi remember the paraffin stoves.......we had a yorkist range fire  and obviously upstairs was the hot watertank  in a huge cupboard which seemed to keep the bedrooms aired......and of course the coal fire gave out a different kind of heat.....it seemed to keep the whole house warm.

then this tall paraffin heater was bought.....to keep the large landing warmer......when I think back..that was dangerous.....and the smell. ohhh,

mum and dad then bought a gas heater for the hall which coud be kept on 24/7.   what a difference that made.......lovely and warm thru the night.

I think we do need more warmth as the years pounce upon us.......plus our clothing has changed over the years,


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

Windows open in Harrow,

Had grilled pork chops boiled potatoes cabbage and brussel sprouts for lunch, so ventilation has been essential !

Will soon do the washing up (wife) and,

will close the windows after I have had a bath.

Heating going on tonight !

:banana:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> Good luck, hope you get your operation done,
> 
> I was in hospital January 2017 and the heating was boiling hot, absolutely ridiculous, no wonder the nhs has no money.
> 
> ...



Get your heating sorted real proper,is thermostats and leave on 24/7,mother in law same as you,on of on of ,can't get through that it burnes more fuel doing catch up,bit like car in tragic compared to one running steady on m/way which will return more mpg.


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

Modern condensing gas boilers are designed to modulate the heat output, 

when it fires, the burner is on the lowest that it can go it gradually ramps up to full power 

and when it is approaching the set flow temperature it modulates all the way down, you can tell tell by the fan noise, the display and the pump speed.

:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> Modern condensing gas boilers are designed to modulate the heat output,
> 
> when it fires, the burner is on the lowest that it can go it gradually ramps up to full power
> 
> ...



you seemed to be clued up on this boiker/central heating lark........

however, do you not feel the cold with no heating on in the morning......
do you also have a gas fire harrow?  you must have some other form of heat.

no white stuff here yet....very cold tho.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 26, 2018)

Central heating in our house is very rarely on as the log burner in the living room is on 2/47 and heats the whole house. 
Not had any snow here yet but you can smell it in the air!


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> you seemed to be clued up on this boiker/central heating lark........
> 
> however, do you not feel the cold with no heating on in the morning......
> do you also have a gas fire harrow?  you must have some other form of heat.
> ...



No absolutely no heating on in the morning at all, had a bath about 2pm with the front and back windows wide open to let the steam out.

I have the heating on now and it is a toasty 18c in the through lounge and that is plenty warm enough for me.

But the summer is too hot for harrow !

How can people afford to have the heating on all day ?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 26, 2018)

runnach said:


> I have both on, log burner and GCH...........



Us too Terry.

The log burner keeps the lounge really toasty, but the heat also spreads throughout the bungalow, and we can leave the radiators to kick in on the thermostat when needed.

It's bitterly cold outside now and we have had a sprinkling of snow with more to come overnight.


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> you seemed to be clued up on this boiker/central heating lark........
> 
> .


Well old central heating boilers only had one speed, they are either going full blast or nothing.

Modern boilers adjust the boiler burner according to load, they monitor the water flow temperature and adjust the burner according to demand and of course they are condensing now.

However new boilers while efficient do not seem to have a long life expectancy and my advice to get a boiler with a long guarantee external filter having it serviced as required to comply with that guarantee.

I used to have a baxi back boiler, nearly 40 years old, but it needed cleaning and a descale which would be half the cost of a new boiler.

:idea:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> Windows open in Harrow,
> 
> Had grilled pork chops boiled potatoes cabbage and brussel sprouts for lunch, so ventilation has been essential !
> 
> ...



What in the washing up water.:scared::lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> Modern condensing gas boilers are designed to modulate the heat output,
> 
> when it fires, the burner is on the lowest that it can go it gradually ramps up to full power
> 
> ...



They still have to have a room and tank stat,they work by using the return water to condence the air which in turn reheats the water flow .
they say they save up to 30%,remember the word upto,anyway if you consider they have a 7 year life span the savings are swallowed up on fitting a new unit .also only ones with a stainless steel exchanger are worth buying,most have a cheap alloy one which burnes out after a few years.
I have a old type boiler which a heat tank can be fitted around the hot exhaust to capture excess heat for the returning cool water,some folk wind copper pipe and lag it to do the same job,works out as good as any fancy boiler.
What you are talking about is the varable pumps which set the speed acording to water flow,slow in cold water and speed up in warm water,the burners work the same topping out at whatever the set boiler over heat cut out,people confuse this with a wall stat which should be in the living room.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 26, 2018)

New van bought, well new to us and EC500 power supply unit bust....great.    Autotrail Frontier.  But...perfect timing with weather.  Unit now out being repaired by SARGENT electrics.


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2018)

-3.5c outside in Harrow,

its going to be a cold night !

:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 26, 2018)

I forgot to mention that my house is now heated with a central heating boiler on gas  BUT the biggest contributors to heat are the two wood burning stoves downstairs.  I had to buy my own wood to supply the fuel and it requires my hard work cutting the downed trees and others that are about to come down. They need cutting to  length then  splitting into logs and putting in our two logstore to dry out to a suitable moisture of under 18% preferable  down to explosive wood of 10%, much better but burns faster with more heat.  Trouble is the equipment I had to buy to run the wood, chainsaws many, splitter diesel, quad bike massive, and trailer  tiny.. trouble  is also the word for the wood which is on a 35 degree slope hence the big quad to get up and down with 1/4 tonnes of logs, hairy sometimes but might be alright in the frozen ground time, but in the wet distinctly dodgy. four wheels going fowards and the whole lot going backwards.. Said quad also  has a four foot snowplough which I bought 5 years ago and haven't seen ANY snow since.  until tomorrow maybe, but the weather map shows it missing us here, until Thursday.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I forgot to mention that my house is now heated with a central heating boiler on gas  BUT the biggest contributors to heat are the two wood burning stoves downstairs.  I had to buy my own wood to supply the fuel and it requires my hard work cutting the downed trees and others that are about to come down. They need cutting to  length then  splitting into logs and putting in our two logstore to dry out to a suitable moisture of under 18% preferable  down to explosive wood of 10%, much better but burns faster with more heat.  Trouble is the equipment I had to buy to run the wood, chainsaws many, splitter diesel, quad bike massive, and trailer  tiny.. trouble  is also the word for the wood which is on a 35 degree slope hence the big quad to get up and down with 1/4 tonnes of logs, hairy sometimes but might be alright in the frozen ground time, but in the wet distinctly dodgy. four wheels going fowards and the whole lot going backwards.. Said quad also  has a four foot snowplough which I bought 5 years ago and haven't seen ANY snow since.  until tomorrow maybe, but the weather map shows it missing us here, until Thursday.



I could not be a-sed with all that,just like to sit on my bum with oil heating sitting at 21c typing cr-p on here.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 26, 2018)

My wife is disabled and feels the cold, our central heating is on 24/7 365, and has a thermostat in the lounge, the bungalow is a bit draughty but usually around 20/22c and yes it does cost an arm and a leg but at least my ears have some respite!  :rolleyes2::banana::banana:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2018)

harrow said:


> -3.5c outside in Harrow,
> 
> its going to be a cold night !
> 
> :ninja::ninja::ninja:



Brrrr !


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2018)

Heading down to min 6c tonight,id better be a good boy or i may be out in it.:scared:


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone who cuts their own firewood with a chainsaw get one of these. You can even cut on concrete without damaging your chain.  I think mines great.  A Chainsaw Buddy.[video=youtube;TQ9cMFbeuYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ9cMFbeuYw[/video]


----------



## Asterix (Feb 26, 2018)

I've just got an inch of free insulation land on my roof,seems to work better than the insulation that was fitted 30+ years ago!


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 26, 2018)

Ha ha, just been on news they are cancelling/amending train times tonight before any snow comes.

We get worse all the time in the UK, will soon be at a standstill with a heavy frost


----------



## maingate (Feb 26, 2018)

These Arctic conditions WILL last into Spring.

I believe that (meteorologically speaking) March 1st is the first day of Spring.

Snowing quite heavily in Gateshead now but it is only around zero degrees, a lot warmer than 100 miles North in Edinburgh (why is there not a 'smug' smiley?).


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

Cold start here -5c

It very much depends how much snow we have it is certainly cold.

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2018)

Well, I just yawned looked out the Window from my park up & 


So it’s been Snowing then !
Don’t know what the temperature is outside yet, but it’s 17° C on Board.

Hmmm, So it’s time to Put the snow to good use & Top my Tank up, Then make some more water for use today & maybe Tomorrow while I can (Anything to make the Tank go further) Then Breakfast time woo WHOOO !.

But COFFEE TIME first me thinks.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice and sunny here, although did close bedroom window last night.  Heating on this morning though.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Feb 27, 2018)

Chester le Street 08.30, bit of a blizzard going on


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok, So now I’m outside & it’s Light Snow -5°C (But feels colder) here inn East Sussex (just outside Robertsbridge) & What is it about Snow that just makes you Smile almost invoenterily !


----------



## Asterix (Feb 27, 2018)

Another dumping here this morning, must have close to six inches now and no way to get on my roof to clear the solar panel,luckily my battery was full last night.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Another dumping here this morning, must have close to six inches now and no way to get on my roof to clear the solar panel,luckily my battery was full last night.



When I had Solar panels I could clean them off using a Brush from a Roof Vent !,, I don’t suppose you’re that lucky to have a conveniently placed access point have you ?.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2018)

Well,,,



I just HAD too !









Well if I can’t have an Army of Snow Zombies, Then an Army of Snow Angels will have to do


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

runnach said:


> It is weather like this, with snow and grey skies, that offers a good argument for EFOY system for charging batteries.



Yes but why not just use an ehu on a campsite ?

Proper showers, toilets and somewhere to empty your rubbish and get fresh water.

:wave:


----------



## Asterix (Feb 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> When I had Solar panels I could clean them off using a Brush from a Roof Vent !,, I don’t suppose you’re that lucky to have a conveniently placed access point have you ?.



Now that you mention it I do,but only have a hearth brush and short arms,I might go for a blast down the motorway instead.


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Another dumping here this morning, must have close to six inches now and no way to get on my roof to clear the solar panel,luckily my battery was full last night.



Car you park up in the sunshine to help it melt ?

:wave:


----------



## Asterix (Feb 27, 2018)

harrow said:


> Car you park up in the sunshine to help it melt ?
> 
> :wave:



Plenty of sun but it's still way too cold to melt the snow❄❄❄


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 27, 2018)

Well I stopped a bit later last night doing things I needed to be in the office for then brought everything I needed back to work from home. Hardly had anything, may as well have finished earlier and gone to work

It’s easier typing on laptop when it’s on a desk, no dogs jumping on you to get in the window


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Tropical weather here now and the pathetic bit of snow we have had is all gone :sad:


I am sure you will get a chance of more snow in the next three days.

:banana:


----------



## spigot (Feb 27, 2018)

Not too bad here!


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

spigot said:


> View attachment 61466
> 
> Not too bad here!



I hope your builders shift those piles of sand and get on and build your extension.

:wave:


----------



## wildebus (Feb 27, 2018)

Dunno what all the "news" is about the weather   :sleep-040:  ... just a typical Scottish Day here 

[video=youtube_share;YyTXQgma9_k]https://youtu.be/YyTXQgma9_k[/video]


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

It looks like it will be still snowing on Saturday and Sunday it might stop.

High winds Thursday and the snow will be coming from the south in the next few days.

:scared:


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

Tomorrow heavy snow in the midlands and scotland.

:wave:


----------



## maingate (Feb 27, 2018)

If it gets much colder, I will have to put a Jumper on.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 27, 2018)

had a blizzard here for about 10 mins this afternoon.......went as uick as it started....glorious sunshine inbetween snow showers.......?????
cold , however, its a ...dry..cold......brrrrr,,,,,,,,good covering of snow.

cold inside house as still have problems with the heating.........


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

maingate said:


> If it gets much colder, I will have to put a Jumper on.



or your big coat

:dance:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 27, 2018)

I drove up from Portsmouth this morning through bright sunshine while driving and driving snow when I stopped. Spending the night at the Poolsbrook club site at £9.50 with EHU. The plan was to go to Helmsley tomorrow but I may stay another night here then move. Decisions, decisions. I thought I gave them up when I retired.


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> I drove up from Portsmouth this morning through bright sunshine while driving and driving snow when I stopped. Spending the night at the Poolsbrook club site at £9.50 with EHU. The plan was to go to Helmsley tomorrow but I may stay another night here then move. Decisions, decisions. I thought I gave them up when I retired.


Make sure you have an ehu till Sunday there is rough weather on the way.

:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2018)

My gran used to say when things got bad,make sure we get a extra loaf in just in case.:rolleyes2:
Dont know how it works maybe something from the war,deflect bullets or bombs maybe.:lol-053:


----------



## harrow (Feb 27, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> My gran used to say when things got bad,make sure we get a extra loaf in just in case.:rolleyes2:
> Dont know how it works maybe something from the war,deflect bullets or bombs maybe.:lol-053:


Trev, with a loaf of bread you can make a sandwich, have some toast, something you can eat when you are hungry.

:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 27, 2018)

Tatters are better though they don’t go off as quick


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Roll on the weekend when the temperatures rise !

:banana:


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 28, 2018)

Okay, its now cold haha. Woke up and seem to think I have had cold feet all night, dunno if I pulled quilt up too high or not but I am nearly always warm or too hot!

Risen to minus 6 outside although thats not counting wind chill. Going to have to put gas fire on soon methinks 

... or go and camp out in the van, have just over half a tank of fuel and that heating is HOT!!!


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2018)

B b bloody cold here in Kent,currently -7,my gas has given up and won't light,snow is getting deeper,must be getting close to a foot lying out there,even the dog is refusing to get out of bed!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 28, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Okay, its now cold haha. Woke up and seem to think I have had cold feet all night, dunno if I pulled quilt up too high or not but I am nearly always warm or too hot!
> 
> Risen to minus 6 outside although thats not counting wind chill. Going to have to put gas fire on soon methinks
> 
> ... or go and camp out in the van, have just over half a tank of fuel and that heating is HOT!!!



I just posted this on another thread -

I have to say, where I was parked up last night (Just outside Tonbridge Wells) it was by far the coldest night at a SUSTAINED -6°C + a bit of windchill that made it feel colder.
Nesty kept the Nest at around +18°C aboard But I did notice that I had to feed it more regularly to maintain That at around 6 lumps every 30/45 mins,,(Granted I only use small lumps due to the size, But it’s not about its size, it’s how it’s used !). The last feed for it was around 00:30 after I finished watching a movie, But It was however out & Only ‘Hand Warm’ At 08:00 this morning with an internal temp of +13°C in the Main saloon area & +10°C in the Aft cabin.

Coffee time me thinks, Then Doors open, Air & Good clean Through day today, But will wait until it’s warmer to do my washing I think lol lol


It’s BLINKING GLORIOUS in the sun outside!!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

harrow said:


> Trev, with a loaf of bread you can make a sandwich, have some toast, something you can eat when you are hungry.
> 
> :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:



I hate bread as its like eating cotton wool or clouds,and anyway you lose more energy eating it than you gain,apart from the fact white bread is useless all the good is taken out.
Give me a big bowl of irish stew any day.


----------



## maingate (Feb 28, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I hate bread as its like eating cotton wool or clouds,and anyway you lose more energy eating it than you gain,apart from the fact white bread is useless all the good is taken out.
> Give me a big bowl of irish stew any day.



Are you sure you didn't accidentally eat a cushion by mistake Trev?


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

maingate said:


> Are you sure you didn't accidentally eat a cushion by mistake Trev?


I like bread, its one of the basic foods in our house.


----------



## maingate (Feb 28, 2018)

harrow said:


> I like bread, its one of the basic foods in our house.



Bread has various additives, so it's not just Flour, water and yeast. Cheap bread has less than expensive brands.

I have done quite a few shutdowns and a bit of maintenance in this area in my time. I could even say "It put Bread on the table". :lol-061:


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Tv says the met office weather centre has issued a *red warning for Edinburgh* they say don't go outdoors

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 28, 2018)

Well,,,After what can be described as a Decent Nights Snow Monday Night, & Temperatures Last Night as Cold as they were at the park up, it’s Lovely to see & feel the sun today, & as I was gathering some snow to top up ‘The Nests’ water Tanks before it all melted,,I just had to click this -


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2018)

Gas is finally back on although not at full temp,been for a blast down the motorway to clear the solar panel and start charging the batteries,windscreen washers still frozen so had to keep pulling in to clear the screen. The dog didn't look impressed this morning when he went to his water bowl and found it frozen. On a positive note,the fridge is turned off and working better than ever!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 28, 2018)

It’s great that you fired Up & managed to go for a trundle, it’s often the best way to get things going again isn’t it, & that would have belted some welcome amps in your Batteries, Hopfully the Solar can stand a chance to top them up now.

Is your gas Propane or Butane?.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

maingate said:


> Are you sure you didn't accidentally eat a cushion by mistake Trev?



Funny you should say that because the other night i dreamt i was eating a large wine gum only to wake and find the hot water bottle gone.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

Just had a touch of snow here,now have to go get son from trip to ulster folk and transport museum,he prob saw my old cars there.:lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Just had a touch of snow here,now have to go get son from trip to ulster folk and transport museum,he prob saw my old cars there.:lol-049:


Trev, plenty of snow coming down in London, the weather is changing direction, *red warnings for Scotland*.

:wave:


----------



## wildebus (Feb 28, 2018)

runnach said:


> Centtral Scotland now on a RED alert!!



Indeed!!!  Even the cats Alpine Chalet has snow drifted inside 

[video=youtube_share;5fD7m5FZtlc]https://youtu.be/5fD7m5FZtlc[/video]


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

runnach said:


> Centtral Scotland now on a RED alert!!



Well dont be sending any of it here as not wanted,bring me sunshine tra la la.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> It’s great that you fired Up & managed to go for a trundle, it’s often the best way to get things going again isn’t it, & that would have belted some welcome amps in your Batteries, Hopfully the Solar can stand a chance to top them up now.
> 
> Is your gas Propane or Butane?.



I'm on butane,hence the problems,the old girl started up ok with a bit of spluttering and coughing for a minute,all was well till I went to pull away and realised the steering was frozen solid,bit of to and fro and yanking on the wheel got it sorted.


----------



## Wully (Feb 28, 2018)

20 cm here and still falling heavy


----------



## Wully (Feb 28, 2018)

Baw  bag mind you’re own fecking business ya fecking tube if I say it’s 20 it’s 20 so go and troll sombody else ya nob head I’ve now had enough of you trolling my posts so feck of


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Storm *EMMA* is on her way from Spain

:scared:


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> So much negativity :hammer:


No they are pretty positive it is happening.

Keep your fan heater plugged in :cheers:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Just had a good blizzard here it was so bad the dogs wanted to come straight back in !
> 10 minutes later bright sunshine
> Heater is going full pelt



Mine to burning about 7ltr in 10hrs at 21c house water tank at 60c,think i may be forced to have the second bath of the year.:scared:


----------



## wildebus (Feb 28, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Get off the Butane it's a bad habit stick with Propane all year :banana:



Nah, Electric heating the way to go :idea-007:

(of course, I am keeping warm without the heating anyway as up the ladder every 10 minutes sweeping the snow off the panels :dance: )


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Feb 28, 2018)

I just walked to Tesco for supplies.  We are OK there is still food in the shops but they are running out of flowers!


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Frances said:


> I just walked to Tesco for supplies.  We are OK there is still food in the shops but they are running out of flowers!



Good to hear that there is still food, we will need to go out tomorrow for more supplies.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 28, 2018)

Well, Moved down n over a tad from Tonbridge wells to another park up just outside Battle, & went for a walk while The water for the Auxiliary Tanks are being filterd & To look for Munkjak or some Rabbits as They are easier to track in the snow & I’m Ungry !,,,
When I came across This -


Now, Being an inquisitive Zombie I had to have a look -




The ceiling inside -


Now ‘Legend Has it’ (Apparently!)
Mad Jack Fuller (The Well to to Local Squire, Who went on to be a member of Parliament at the age of 23) Had a bet with someone something about ‘Church Spires’ he could see from his Bedroom window,,It turned out he couldn’t,,,So he had one built overnight to win the bet. This is NOW known as ‘The Sugar Loaf At Dallington!.
It’s now -6°C But with the wind chill FEELS like at least -10°C Or more & it’s Coffee time,,

Now,,Where did I Park The Nest !


----------



## Wully (Feb 28, 2018)

Just to satisfy  my own curiosity and that of mr negative I went into back garden and measured the depth of snow fall photos a bit grainy but measured at 11 inches 28 cm.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2018)

Another positive from this freeze is that there's less workers to buy all the doughnuts,just been to Sainsbury's and got 5 for 55p:wacko:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 28, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Another positive from this freeze is that there's less workers to buy all the doughnuts,just been to Sainsbury's and got 5 for 55p:wacko:



Ahhh, That’s because you went for the Posh Sainsbury’s ones, Lidl had sold out earlier,,,,We Checked !


----------



## Asterix (Feb 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ahhh, That’s because you went for the Posh Sainsbury’s ones, Lidl had sold out earlier,,,,We Checked !



I wouldn't call Sainsbury's posh,it's the butler's day off as I'd normally send him to Harrods,needs must old chap.


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Another positive from this freeze is that there's less workers to buy all the doughnuts,just been to Sainsbury's and got 5 for 55p:wacko:


Nip into a morrisons when you see one, doughnuts are 5 for 50p,

well it would be rude not to buy some :wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

harrow said:


> Nip into a morrisons when you see one, doughnuts are 5 for 50p,
> 
> well it would be rude not to buy some :wave:



Nips :scared: pearl harbour springs to mind.:boat:


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

I opened some Parkin cake to have with a cup of tea, never had it before, treacle, ginger, oats and spices, it's quite nice !

:drive:


----------



## maingate (Feb 28, 2018)

It is really getting cold now.

In fact I have just seen some Romanians with their hands in their own pockets. :lol-061:


----------



## runnach (Feb 28, 2018)

A balmy -5 in Dewsbury Jim no chill factor ....a lady friend just sent a pic od them ski ing down Chester -le - Street high street ...big coat weather  

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2018)

harrow said:


> I opened some Parkin cake to have with a cup of tea, never had it before, treacle, ginger, oats and spices, it's quite nice !
> 
> :drive:



Could have saved me a slice fatso.:dance:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 28, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Now known as the ,,Beast from the east,,



The Tory papers are blaming it on Putin,


----------



## maingate (Feb 28, 2018)

channa said:


> A balmy -5 in Dewsbury Jim no chill factor ....a lady friend just sent a pic od them ski ing down Chester -le - Street high street ...big coat weather
> 
> Channa



I don't know the temperature here but we have had Thunder and Lightning mixed in with the blizzards. :sad:


----------



## harrow (Feb 28, 2018)

maingate said:


> I don't know the temperature here but we have had Thunder and Lightning mixed in with the blizzards. :sad:


That's what they forecast, thunder rain, it's cold so it becomes snow,

:wave:


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 1, 2018)

Buxton is cut off again this morning by the looks of local weather site. Still showing minus 7 but the wind has got up (hence the drifts that have cut us off) so chill factor won’t be nice. 

Not too bad sat inside on comfy sofa though


----------



## harrow (Mar 1, 2018)

This weather worries me, I just wish the snow would go away


----------



## caledonia (Mar 1, 2018)

Drove from Bridge of Orchy to Bonnyrigg last nite. Took me 3 hours in deep snow and blizzard conditions. Left at 9pm and hardly met any traffic. M9 was nuts with deep snow and no visible tracks because the lack of vehicles. I have kuhmo winter tyres on my van and am mega impressed with how they performed making it a very enjoyable journey.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 1, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Just to satisfy  my own curiosity and that of mr negative I went into back garden and measured the depth of snow fall photos a bit grainy but measured at 11 inches 28 cm. View attachment 61496




Try going North of the Border 

[video=youtube;t1wgzKQEqzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1wgzKQEqzE[/video]
(excuse the heavy breathing - just finished my regular 10 mile jog and bit heavier going with the tennis racquets strapped to my feet)


----------



## caledonia (Mar 1, 2018)

runnach said:


> That was good going Cale, yer a brave man tackling that route last night.



Needed to be home today so thought it would be easier on empty roads last nite. It was an experience but really enjoyed it.


----------



## harrow (Mar 1, 2018)

Have you heard today on the news, they have now decided there is a gas shortage.

People say this country can't cope with bad weather.

:wave:


----------



## 2cv (Mar 1, 2018)

runnach said:


> I agree, at least you have the whole road to yourself. When driving to Green Frog gathering late November, I took the 701 over Devils Beef Tub, a fair amount of snow with sub zero temps, whole road to myself, made the journey interesting!



It's the last few yards that can catch you out though


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 1, 2018)

harrow said:


> Have you heard today on the news, they have now decided there is a gas shortage.
> 
> People say this country can't cope with bad weather.
> 
> :wave:



Phoned round to get oil as im down to last 100ltrs,fecken tue delivery and the c-nts have uped the price by £20,may have to keep eye out for a abandond truck and drain his tank.:sucks:


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 1, 2018)

Broke my trip to North Yorkshire with a one night stop in Staveley on Tuesday. I've been here ever since.


----------



## harrow (Mar 1, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> Broke my trip to North Yorkshire with a one night stop in Staveley on Tuesday. I've been here ever since.



Well if you have ehu there stay until at least Sunday.

Had a call from people we know in Southampton, they had never seen snow like it, Bembridge on the IOW the sea froze.

Keep warm.

:wave:


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 2, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> Broke my trip to North Yorkshire with a one night stop in Staveley on Tuesday. I've been here ever since.



Son in law in Hull was saying all they have is strong winds now, the bit of snow they did have has gone. You aren’t far from motorway in Stavely so depending where you are going and if it is clear it may be right time to move. Windy today but should now be clear of further snow until this evening. That’s us an we are only about 20 miles (but much higher) than your location.

Once it starts next break is currently Tuesday and Wednesday next week although forecast keeps changing. Good luck


----------



## Wully (Mar 2, 2018)

Local Tesco here queued right down street about 150 people never opened till 11 and only letting 20 people in at a time they’ve ran out of bread and milk I’m glad the wife’s a bit of a prepper  home made bread and I’m gonna milk the bull later


----------



## harrow (Mar 2, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Local Tesco here queued right down street about 150 people never opened till 11 and only letting 20 people in at a time they’ve ran out of bread and milk I’m glad the wife’s a bit of a prepper  home made bread and I’m gonna milk the bull later


I went on the bus to my local tesco this morning and in Harrow there was plenty of bread and milk and fresh food.

I am sure in the next few days there will be shortages of fresh items.

Tesco is not my first choice supermarket but I have a choice of different buses I can get which helps.

:wave:


----------



## Wully (Mar 2, 2018)

On eBay


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 2, 2018)

Yesterday was world book day,my kids were asked to do dress up and my we lad went in batman my daughter as a cat ,all of which were about books they had read.
But heres the bad bit,teachers turfed them out at break & lunch time into playground to freeze in these skimpy outfits,think my kids have more upstairs than the twits who teach them,thank heavens there tuff we buggers.


----------



## DAVEY (Mar 2, 2018)

*Snowed in!*

Having a day at home today having given up trying to get to work at 5:30 this morning because the road (A4095 West Oxfordshire) was blocked by a car abandoned in a snowdrift.
Still a few snowflakes falling but traffic on the roads is starting to move past my house now.
Plenty of food in the cupboard so I don't need to worry about shopping for a while.


I always have a couple of cartons of long life milk in the cupboard and tortilla wraps as a substitute for bread if I run out.
Both of these are also good to keep in the van as they keep for ages.

Back to work tomorrow if I can get there!

Dave.


----------



## DAVEY (Mar 2, 2018)

*More Snow!*

Snowing hard again here.



At least it waited until I'd finished clearing the driveway before undoing all my hard work!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 2, 2018)

Yeah it’s started again here in East Sussex I’m staying put for a week now, so it can do what it likes, I’m Fully stocked with everything,


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 2, 2018)

Daughter home from school and now running up and down street,it will do her good in later life,i might take the snib of the door at tea time.:scared:


----------



## harrow (Mar 2, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> snib.:scared:



I had to google that.

Remember when you older your children choose your care home :scared:


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 2, 2018)

I drove from Chesterfield to Southport today. Definitely a bit hairy on the A6 with lots of artics stranded. I started with icicles hanging from the overcab and 100 miles on they are still there.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 2, 2018)

trevskoda I haven’t heard that for years! Ooh thought I’d share this with you all  :lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Asterix (Mar 3, 2018)

It's the big thaw,my sink has finally drained after 4 days,the tap outside is working again and the ice is turning to slush,thank f*** for that!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2018)

Its here,so cold my digi cam is turning picys a tad blue.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 3, 2018)

Asterix said:


> It's the big thaw,my sink has finally drained after 4 days,the tap outside is working again and the ice is turning to slush,thank f*** for that!



Well it hasn’t gone that far yet but we are up to minus 2. Wondering if we may get a snow plough through or not today, may get a look at the van if we do. Will be world war 3 if roads aren’t cleared soon cos Caz is going to run out of baccy


----------



## harrow (Mar 3, 2018)

Thankfully snow is thawing here and I hope that it keeps going there is a lot of snow to melt.

A house out the back of me with a loft conversion has water pouring  out a pipe, phoned the estate agent to contact the owners :sad:

:wave:


----------



## maingate (Mar 3, 2018)

Just above freezing point here. That East wind has dropped and it feels a lot warmer.

We had a light dusting of snow overnight and I was able to see the tracks of various wildlife in and around the woods. They are surviving and there was even a little birdsong again.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2018)

maingate said:


> Just above freezing point here. That East wind has dropped and it feels a lot warmer.
> 
> We had a light dusting of snow overnight and I was able to see the tracks of various wildlife in and around the woods. They are surviving and there was even a little birdsong again.



Not for long as the numtys on horse back with the little trumpets/yappy dogs will be out soon killing all in sight.:hammer:


----------



## DAVEY (Mar 3, 2018)

DAVEY said:


> Having a day at home today having given up trying to get to work at 5:30 this morning because the road (A4095 West Oxfordshire) was blocked by a car abandoned in a snowdrift.
> Still a few snowflakes falling but traffic on the roads is starting to move past my house now.
> Plenty of food in the cupboard so I don't need to worry about shopping for a while.
> 
> ...




Tried to get to work again this morning, got a bit further driving through a gulley in the snow with the car mirrors touching the snowdrift on both sides. (This is normally a two way road)
Then saw blue lights ahead, as I got closer I could see a 4x4 ambulance towing a large ambulance which had got stuck going the other way.
Managed to get in to a field gateway and let them past then decided if they are getting stuck I've got no chance so turned around and followed them back to the village and went home and back to bed.

The snow has started to thaw here now, water dripping everywhere, so it looks like nature will clear the roads before the council get around to doing anything about it.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 3, 2018)

Me and the dog won't be huddled around a single led light tonight with the expectation of raising the temp by a billionth of a degree!


----------



## harrow (Mar 3, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Me and the dog won't be huddled around a single led light tonight with the expectation of raising the temp by a billionth of a degree!


Well whatever you do tonight I hope you keep warm tonight, 

I have a 13.8 tog king size duvet inside a normal double duvet cover and I am warm enough.

:wave:


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 3, 2018)

Aldi had some kingsize duck down duvets online just before Christmas and only £27. I got one and it is very good I must say, toasty warm.

They have reopened the M62 at last, bet those poor folks are glad to get off it. Could see some bits of tarmac on the road outside so there may be a possibility of trying to get the car out tomorrow if it keeps up, fingers crossed


----------



## harrow (Mar 3, 2018)

Fingers crossed we get another thawing snow day tomorrow,

:goodluck:


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 3, 2018)

I have just let the dogs out in the back garden and it is snowing very heavily, the flakes are a lot larger than the ones we have had the last three or four days in the East Midlands


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 4, 2018)

I set off from Portsmouth last Tuesday with the intention of spending a couple of weeks in Northumberland and the Borders. I stopped for the first night at Poolsbrook Club site and thought it wise to stay three. Looking at the forecasts I opted for a move west and had a hairy run over the A6 to Southport, another bloody site ( I decided that EHU was worth it). The grey tank finally defrosted yesterday.
For a cheap walking holiday it has been a posh no walking do so far. I am thinking Kirkby Lonsdale tonight then on to Kendal and a hope of getting over to Northumberland after that.
Glad I hadn't planned anything.


----------



## harrow (Mar 4, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I have just let the dogs out in the back garden and it is snowing very heavily, the flakes are a lot larger than the ones we have had the last three or four days in the East Midlands


Dogs enjoy the snow, I am not sure what it is ?

Maybe a snow covering changes the smells that dogs sense ?

:wave:


----------



## maingate (Mar 4, 2018)

Had a slow thaw all night and light rain now.

Hooray. :bow:


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 4, 2018)

harrow said:


> Dogs enjoy the snow, I am not sure what it is ?
> 
> Maybe a snow covering changes the smells that dogs sense ?
> 
> :wave:



Mine hasn't got the concept of snowballs. "I can see the ball in his hand, I know he threw it, I saw it land, where is it?


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2018)

harrow said:


> Dogs enjoy the snow, I am not sure what it is ?
> 
> Maybe a snow covering changes the smells that dogs sense ?
> 
> :wave:



We have only had one of our dogs just over two years and this is the first time we have seen her in snow, she kept burrowing her head in it then pulling her head out with a mouthful of snow and eating it, throwing snowballs for dogs is a lot of fun:dog:


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> I set off from Portsmouth last Tuesday with the intention of spending a couple of weeks in Northumberland and the Borders. I stopped for the first night at Poolsbrook Club site and thought it wise to stay three. Looking at the forecasts I opted for a move west and had a hairy run over the A6 to Southport, another bloody site ( I decided that EHU was worth it). The grey tank finally defrosted yesterday.
> For a cheap walking holiday it has been a posh no walking do so far. I am thinking Kirkby Lonsdale tonight then on to Kendal and a hope of getting over to Northumberland after that.
> Glad I hadn't planned anything.



Put some antifreeze down the plug hole in winter to stop tank freeze.


----------

